# Clipless VS Platform pedals?



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey people. 

The question is simple... should I buy my self clipless shoes or platform pedals? 

My bike came with Shimano m520 pedals that are apparently clipless They have a little plastic platforms clipped in but they provide little surface to stand on. Sometimes when I jump my foot slips down which ends in rough and generally painful landing. Now I've been thinking about getting freeride platform pedals But I'm concerned that it would look ridiculous on a XC mountain bike.

Getting clipless shoes would cost a bit more money, but I think it would give me quite more power due to the fact that I could pedal the whole crank rotation, not just down. While that would be beneficial most of the time I'm quite a bit concerned about falling down steep hills because I wouldn't be able to clip out in time to jump off the pedals. I do climb some things that are 30-50 degrees steep (I think... DOUGH! ) And sometimes my back tire just slips or the gear is too high or... well you know what happens... simply said: If I wont get both of my feet on the ground I'm up for a rough fall down a dirt and gravel covered hill.

So what is your opinion? Do freeride peddals on a XC bike look stupid?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

who cares whether they look stupid or not (but they don't), if they do it for you use them
I have an Epic which is an XC bike, I swap between clipless and platforms on a regular basis depending on the trail


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

It doesn't matter if it looks stupid, what's important is that you're comfortable. I personally ride clipless on my XC bike, but have the tension set low enough that I never have a problem getting out of my pedals.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

So... Any good guides there on how to use clipless?


----------



## jeffp12 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just bought a set of Shimano PD-M324 that have platform on one side and SPD clips on the other side. This is going to be my way of slowly getting into clipless pedals.


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is the official from Shimano on your pedals:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-41R0G-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830672281.pdf


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

There was a similar thread here a couple of days ago talking about how to pedal clipless - check back a couple of pages. Ride around on tarmac / easy dirt roads for a while to get used to it. Make sure you have the spring tension set quite low to start with so when / if you do F**k it up you can unclip easily.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

If you want to learn how to ride with clipless pedals, I'd second the "set the tesion real low" advice...and you can since they are shimanos. I learned on eggbeaters, which went OK till I was screwing around balancing on my clipped-in foot, and tipped over infront of my friends (pride hurt more than anything else, haha).

If you want to go the platform pedal route...I'd suggest Sunringle Zuzu's (as I did in a similar post). They are excelent from a build quality point of view (though expesive, at ~$65 for the pair). However, they have a slightly smaller surface area than a lot of platforms on the market, and, IMO, look really good on XC bikes because the pedals are not huge, haha.

A good pair of Shimano SPD shoes will run you at least $80...but since you have the pedals for them, I'd say why not?
Good luck either way!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I love clipless pedals. I use the shimano SPD system and love it. However if you are very new to riding they may present a challenge. The issue is that you need to learn how to get out of the pedals. If you don't you will stop and simply fall over. It takes some time learn how to do this. If you are resonably competant on the trails and don't need to put your foot down much then it might a good time to then. 

Once you get used to them you can get out of them quite fast.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I have Shimano Deore XT pedals and Shimano shoes. For both shoes and pedals, $100+ at LBS is most likely a good quality product, and you can get them for around $80 on internet. Decent platform pedal will cost just as much.

Personally, I have clipless when I go on an actual trail/park, but just for riding around the neighborhood's trails, I put on platform.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

I got these Shoes and these Pedals..never have issues with slippage and I can do a little bouldering, hiking, and even running on the trail  The idea of being attached to the bike when you bail is not my cup of tea


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

Ride on platform pedals your first year or forever go without developing proper bike skills. My father put me on clipless at age 6 and I am far too reliant on being attached to my bike now.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

I started a thread about this a while back. It has tons of really good info. I ended up going with platforms. I don't think there is anything wrong with platforms on an XC bike at all.

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/clipless-not-clipless-796396.html


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey people! 

After Todays Ride I decided to go with platforms for now. Until I get more confidence in my balance and traction uphill I just need to get off the bike without any barriers. I'll keep the Shimano pedals and maybe switch to them when I get SPD shoes. 

So what to look after when buying platform pedals?


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Millfox said:


> Hey people!
> 
> After Todays Ride I decided to go with platforms for now. Until I get more confidence in my balance and traction uphill I just need to get off the bike without any barriers. I'll keep the Shimano pedals and maybe switch to them when I get SPD shoes.
> 
> So what to look after when buying platform pedals?


I'm going to get a pair of Five Ten shoes. They are supposed to stick to the platforms really well.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

desert guy said:


> I'm going to get a pair of Five Ten shoes. They are supposed to stick to the platforms really well.


:thumbsup: They stick to walls too!


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using clips attached to my platforms for decades and can't imagine switching. The only problem is finding shoes that have enough support yet still fit in the clips.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Grapdaddy (Jul 5, 2012)

My two pennies. I don't want to be stuck in pedals when falling on unpredictable terrain!


----------



## GABrisson (Jul 15, 2012)

Clipless...get used to them...everyone does.


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

Learn bike skills on flats. Switch to clipless when you can jump and ride comfortably on flats.


----------



## TurnerRick (Jul 27, 2011)

You posted this in the beginner thread so like alot of the others have said, learn to ride your bike first and get the skills down first. With experience then you can make the decision to go clipless or not. On a mountain bike you will rarely have the opportunity to be using your legs to pull up and down with your legs and don't fall for the hype that you will be a better rider on clipless pedals. Clipless doesn't make you a better riders. Conditioning and skill makes you a better rider. Check out James Wilson and see what he and alot of others like him, and Lee McCormick are saying about riding flats.


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

You shouldn't ever be pulling up with your feet, that is terrible pedaling form. You should drive with your heels and focus on pedaling smooth circles.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

GABrisson said:


> Clipless...get used to them...everyone does.


Well...yeah, but not really. I have a pair of clipless that sit in a baggie in the bottom of my toolbox and only get used if I'm on real fast trails, or the road, where weight and/or a good foot/bike connection are a priority.

I, and many others, prefer flats on technical terrain because a foot dab can be the difference between a good ride, and a ride to the hospital. I don't mean tight trails and stuff, I mean truly technical ones with big roots and rocks, and not much space for maintaining momentum (which is your greatest friend with clipless pedals, by the way)

I was screwing around in sno-plow mounds on my bike one spring with clipless pedals. Bike got stuck, I tipped over, and I spent the afternoon picking gravel outa my knee. Rider error, sure, but there are times when a platform pedal is more appropriate than clipless 

Clipless, as others have said, are a good way to hone the skills you learn on flats. Get them later on, when you know how you and your bike behave together...which takes time and practice. Get a pair of good flats for now and learn the technique. No-one learns how to drive by hopping in a F1 car...start small and work your way up!


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

GABrisson said:


> Clipless...get used to them...everyone does.


No.



ligniteminer said:


> Learn bike skills on flats. Switch to clipless when you can jump and ride comfortably on flats.


Good idea or stay on flats if you like that or if it suits your riding better.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Clipless just takes a bit of practice, but IMHO is the way to go in terms of moving towards advanced riding. With that being said, plentry of people enjoy platforms, just not me. I can get out of my SPDs in the nastiest of terrain with no issue. As to tips...just need to practice.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm still relatively new on clipless. I'm running XT pedals on low retention with SH56 multi-release cleats. Most beginner friendly IMHO. But mud retention is a problem at times.

Also before you go on clipless, try learning to trackstand on your flats. That has save me some skin.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I think its all about preference. Some people like clipless while some people don't. I like to go with regular platformed pedals, because I like to ride trails with lots of sharp turns and it feels safer for me to be able to put my foot down around one if I need.


----------



## BCBC (Jul 17, 2012)

I jumped right in with clipless and am glad I did. Yeah, it takes a little getting used to, but I'm guessing you'll love it in the long run.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey people. Me again. Sorry for digging up an old thread but the peddals I ordered from the shop seem to be out of stock even in the central European stockhouse. Since I already made the order I can only pick from the shops offerings. 

Anyone got any experience with Kore Torsion Platform pedals? They seem sturdy and durable.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Another option is Leopard HTI AN01SS But I dont know how big they are.


----------



## DaWiseNuthatch (Aug 5, 2012)

Safety and health are more important that showing off in front of your friends. So go flat.

Also, go flat and only flat if you know your reaction time is not the best. Honestly, we all know if we lag or not, you need to be fair and tell yourself, "I lag, I know that I lag, hence no clipless for me". Other than this, if you're a dreamer type of guy, who loves to think about stuff when doing their job, or get distracted easily, once again, no clipless for you. Simple as that.

Saves you hospital time and possible disabilities.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Flats don't just work, they require a learning curve just like clips. Don't require instant stick the first hard ride. Tilt your heels down and develop the feel for the right pressure over a few rides. Stand for rocks and roots with your heels tilted dowm as Fabian Barel shows in his skills video. Pretty soon your feet won't move unless you need to get off.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Got the HTI AN01SS today. So far they're good. the grip they hold the shoe with is a great confidence boost and the large platform offers quite some stability. Def not regretting buying them so far. 

Question: Do pedals need any special maintenance? I dont mean cleaning the mud off...


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Millfox said:


> Got the HTI AN01SS today. So far they're good. the grip they hold the shoe with is a great confidence boost and the large platform offers quite some stability. Def not regretting buying them so far.
> 
> Question: Do pedals need any special maintenance? I dont mean cleaning the mud off...


Well, if the pedals can be disassembled, i.e, "serviced"...then they should have their bearings re-greased every so often, depending on where/how much you ride (rain and mud is worse than sunny pavement)...that's pretty much it. I know the Sunringle Zuzu's have replaceable pins, so that might be another thing, if you find yourself bouncing off rocks with some frequency.

Pedals are pretty low maintenance, though...have fun!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

The pedals have industrial bearing and replaceable pins. I think they can be disassembled and serviced... I hope! they cost me a bundle!


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not sold on clipless...Here's some interesting article on the subject I think the whole clipless thing should be reserved for racing not so technical trails...Here's why, as newbie, I ride flats... Add to that, there's really no scientific proof that they're more efficient.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

adonis_abril said:


> I'm not sold on clipless...Here's some interesting article on the subject I think the whole clipless thing should be reserved for racing not so technical trails...Here's why, as newbie, I ride flats... Add to that, there's really no scientific proof that they're more efficient.


I think it's more of a weight issue. For racing, of course...and riding on the road, where weight is an issue regardless of whether you are racing or not.

For us mortals, I have to agree. I have a pair of SPD pedals that I use for the road, but I often find myself stuck in a highly technical root section on a trail, and a foot dab was what kept me for falling down some pretty nasty slopes. Clipless pedals would have taken me just a little to long to get my foot down. Plus platforms are way more convenient.

However, one upside to clipless is that your feet won't hop off the pedals on fast, rough descents...and you can pedal a bit faster, too, since your feet are not bouncing off the pedal surface


----------



## MadBlackHatter (Mar 26, 2012)

i just switched to clipless this year and i have to say they improved my riding tenfold. i ride tight technical root/rocky trails and find that i have way more control of my bike in those "maybe i should put my foot down" situations. the learning curve is quick if you do track stands till fail so you have to think fast about what foot to unclip but it becomes natural fast. there has only been two times this year i haven't uncliped and hit the ground, but once i hit the ground my feet found a way to do it in the chaos and i was fine. thats my 2 cents and my 4th post sweet!!


----------

